

Make your OS X finder logo awesome - c54
https://github.com/vsinha/classy_finder

======
obnauticus
Any chance you're going to release a nude version of classy finder?

------
cranium
I really like the idea, but the logo looks plain next to the others...

~~~
c54
Hmm, yeah. Any ideas for a less plain logo?

